# CO2 Regulator Question



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a CO2 regulator/solenoid/bubble counter that I may have destroyed. The last time the CO2 ran out I forgot about it for about a month with the solenoid in the open position. Apparently water backed up into the regulator. When I refilled the Co2 cylinder and tried to use it I realized what I had done. At first hardly any CO2 came out untill it let go with a large amount of Co2 in a very short period of time. It blew the diffusor off the end of the hose and scarred the s*** out of me. I shut the main valve of the cylinder and now I need to know if I should throw it away or is there a way to repair it. Will it dry out on it's own and be OK to use, or do I have to take it apart to dry it out. Before it let lose I did notice that the gauge on the right was not registering any pressure and I could not adjust the flow properly.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Is the Solenoid stuck in the "on" position? If you didn't have the regulator set to a too high of a psi you could be ok... if not, then you could've blown something.

First thing I'd do is see if the solenoid works (those are usually around $40 or so), the regulator should be able to.. well regulate the Co2 so check that too. I can't see how you'd blow a needle valve or bubble counter... 

HTH.. keep us updated.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Chris,

I don't think the solenoid is stuck open. It acks like something is stuck inside the valve somewhere. Maybe water is blocking the valve somehow.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Which valve? In the regulator or in the solenoid? It's difficult to get an idea here haha, a nice diagram could help haha.

the way I see it:

Bottle - Valve on top of bottle - Regulator (bottle psi gauge) - regulator knob - 2nd psi gauge - solenoid - needle valve - bubble counter - reactor

I know this is probably making things more complicated..but using that simple linear "drawing" can you tell where the problem is? Keeping the hose in the water, you'll be able to see if the solenoid is working. Then if it is, see if the regulator control knob is working (I'm sure the one on the bottle is fine). Perhaps a gasket or debris got caught in there when it "popped"? What's the maker of your regulator (Milwaukee?)

If this is too much I can give up here haha.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think it is a moisture problem. Most bubble counters have an integral check valve just to prevent moisture getting to the solenoid, needle valve and regulator. Check to see of there is a check valve, if so it is likely that there is a mechanical failure and I would initially be suspicious of the solenoid. Start the search process at the bubble counter and work you way back to the regulator on the tank. I just have to ask, is the valve on the regulator open, if there is one and are the two regulator valves set properly?
Vic


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

sounds to me like the regulator itself is most likely shot... the solenoid basically acts as an on/off switch in the whole scheme of things, it has nothing to do with varying the pressure and even if it was messed up or locked in one position or even half way open it wouldn't cause such a large ammount of pressure to be released, and blow off the diffusor. Does the regulator have two gauges? if so what do the read when its in operation? Please walk us through your steps to turn the whole thing on? ie... hook it all up with everything turned off, turn on the cylinder valve all the way, turn the regulator valve on slowly, to adujust your working pressure, second gauge, this should be between 10-20psi(if this is impossible, then its broken but parts are most likely salvageable), then turn on your solenoid and needle valve. if the regulator itself is shot, you can probably just replace it and still use the solenoid and needlevalve, replacement regulators can be purchased for something like $40 at beveragefactory.com


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

To be honest when the thing let go and blew off the diffusor I immediatly shut the main tank valve and stopped trying to diagnos the problem. I design multi thousand pound Co2 fire suppression systems so I am well aware of Co2's power. I thought letting water back up into a regulator and it not working was a common problem. I will probably have a tech at work take it apart before I try it again. Thanks for every one's responses.


----------

